# hudson county nj and nyc



## nonya (Aug 7, 2013)

anyone here from those areas?


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

yes. what's up?


----------



## nonya (Aug 7, 2013)

What part? I'm in the heights. Looking for fellow riders and help with good lbs


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm in Manhattan, but I'm familiar with the Hoboken, West New York area. In terms of LBS on the NJ side near Hudson County, I'd say check out Strictly Bicycles which is just north of the GWB. On the NYC side, if you don't mind trekking out to Brooklyn, R&A Cycles is tough to beat in terms of gear selection. In Manhattan, I like Sids. Bicycle Habitat has been hit or miss for me... YMMV...


----------



## nonya (Aug 7, 2013)

boogermin said:


> I'm in Manhattan, but I'm familiar with the Hoboken, West New York area. In terms of LBS on the NJ side near Hudson County, I'd say check out Strictly Bicycles which is just north of the GWB. On the NYC side, if you don't mind trekking out to Brooklyn, R&A Cycles is tough to beat in terms of gear selection. In Manhattan, I like Sids. Bicycle Habitat has been hit or miss for me... YMMV...


i ended up purchasing at sids. pretty good experience.


----------



## missmonk (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey, I'll be staying at teh Crowne Plaza Manhattan Times Square next month and I'm looking for a fun path to take to Central Park from the hotel that isn't too busy. I know I'm not far, but I'm definitely a little intimidated. Any suggestions?


----------



## boogermin (Aug 30, 2012)

No real "fun" path up to Central Park from Times Square, but the "safest" would be to take 8th Avenue north to Central Park. You'll have a dedicated bike path the entire way up to the park. Just be cautious in the roundabout just before you enter the park by Time Warner Center.

If you want a more "scenic" route, you can go all the way west to the Hudson River and ride north on the Hudson Greenway. However, getting crosstown can be a PITA...

Hope this helps. Have fun.


----------



## nonya (Aug 7, 2013)

boogermin said:


> No real "fun" path up to Central Park from Times Square, but the "safest" would be to take 8th Avenue north to Central Park. You'll have a dedicated bike path the entire way up to the park. Just be cautious in the roundabout just before you enter the park by Time Warner Center.
> 
> If you want a more "scenic" route, you can go all the way west to the Hudson River and ride north on the Hudson Greenway. However, getting crosstown can be a PITA...
> 
> Hope this helps. Have fun.



same thing i was going to suggest.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Sep 23, 2013)

The 8th ave. entrance is a good way to go; might be a bit confusing though for a tourist. Missmonk asked for a route that wasn't "busy". That would be hard to find, unless she goes real early(7 am?). Another way would be to go south on B'way, left on 48th st.(eastbound), left on 6th av(northbound). Once you hit 59th st., the entrance is right there. Very hard to miss. Don't forget to pick-up a free bike map in any bike shop:

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dot/downloads/pdf/2013-nyc-bike-map.pdf

BIKING IN NEW YORK CITY PT. 1 CENTRAL PARK - YouTube


----------



## jamesdylangoldstein (Aug 14, 2013)

I live in Washington Heights. I am new to cycling and just got my bike. I don't ride on the streets. As far as car free cycling goes we have it made. There's the 181st entrance to the Hudson River greenway. From 181 to Battery Park is about 11 miles. You can go up the east side until you hit the UN. I've done the whole loop of Manhattan. If you go north you'll hit Inwood hill park, which will make you feel like you're not in Manhattan. You can also take the Hudson path down to 59th and bike a few streets (I walk my bike in the high traffic areas) and then do loops around Central Park. There are lots of hardcore guys that do 5am loops around the park every day and there are lots of hardcore guys that go over the GWB and do the hills of NJ. I don't belong but if you have a lot of time, check out: New York Cycle Club | Home | NYCC.org

The bike store on Dykman has a nice selection, it's called TREAD. It's nice to do business locally, but there is a chance you will talk to someone that's not as into cycling as you. Bicycle Habitat in SoHo is where I bought my bike. I just found the selection to be superior to everywhere else. R&A is larger but it is in Brooklyn. 

For the other person, do as the person said and use the guarded street path. But watch out for delivery people who are in a hurry (you'll probably be checking out the sights).


----------

